# Hello, everyone!



## Ceresz (May 30, 2008)

Hi, I have been lurking around on these forums but I finally decided to post. I could spend a couple of paragraphs telling you about myself but I don't feel that to be necessary (to be honest, I really just don't have the time right now).

Anyways, here I am. I posted a piece I'm working on recently, I would be very happy if you checked it out and dropped a comment.

~Ceresz


----------



## Tiamat (May 30, 2008)

Hello Ceresz and welcome to you.


----------



## terrib (May 30, 2008)

ceresz, glad to have you.


----------



## Burns the Fire (May 30, 2008)

Welcome Ceresz
It's a beautiful Spring day in Montreal
Where exactly are you?


----------



## Nickie (May 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ceresz!


Nickie


----------



## Ceresz (May 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
Brenda Keesal: Uppsala, Sweden


----------



## Shinn (May 30, 2008)

Hello there Ceresz and welcome to WF


----------



## Sam (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ceresz.


----------



## Ceresz (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks guys ^^!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 3, 2008)

Good you decided to become a member, welcome!


----------

